# CSUSA October 2013 Group Purchase



## The Penguin (Oct 2, 2013)

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of  25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount of 13%. This is a very limited buy.  *This buy is open to the first 20 respondents to this thread OR until  October 6 at 11:59 C.D.T., whichever occurs first. *

*I will post in this thread when 20 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. Additionally, I know that a group buy for early November is being planned!*

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• PM me to get in – first 20 in are in.
• Also reply to this thread so others know when the ten is met.
  Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and  correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 20 to respond  “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email  address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the  spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 20 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Sunday October 6, 2012 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Monday October 7, 2012 (Midnight – CST)
• International orders will be accommodated, you must pay additional  shipping charges/customs fees as required by your country. I will  estimate these as best as possible for Paypal payments, however – all  accounts must be settled in full prior to me shipping your stuff to you.

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order on Tuesday October 9, 2012. If you have not  made the PP payment by that time scheduled above I will drop you from  the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal  information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and  then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to  participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS rate for online postage price of  $11.30 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will  include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will  fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping.  Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into  one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you  place your order, and we'll go from there. *I will also attempt to use  USPS "Regional Rate" boxes where applicable - this allows for larger  packages and lower shipping prices than regular flat rate boxes.* If I can use a Regional Rate box, I will refund additional shipping charges after the buy is complete.

KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed).*  I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update  any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However,  any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with  CSUSA.* I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up  any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find  any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will  confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order  sheets have been returned to me. 
I have highlited a few lines in the spreadsheet – RED items are discontinued – please do not order them. They were left in as an FYI only. Orange items are clearance priced. The 25% off quantity discount does not apply to these items, but the 13% discount does apply. The spreadsheet should calculate prices on these items correctly.

  Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but let's not go crazy...OK?*

There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without  any questions. I called CSUSA today and they assured me they have at  least 100 of each pen kit in stock.

SHIPPING INSURANCE:
  I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.*  You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my  hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me  and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet (October Group Buy) will calculate your total  cost for pens including both the 25% and the 13% discount from CSUSA.  The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is  applied in order to qualify for the additional 13%. If we do not exceed  the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not  anticipate this to be a problem. 

  I have included a $0.50 “handling fee” to cover costs of printing, shipping labels, tape, etc.

  I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4%. PayPal fee calculation  seems to be wonky even though they claim it is $0.30 + 2.9% of the  transaction. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my  satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try  to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $0.25 will not  be refunded.

  Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – CHANGE THE FILENAME as follows: Your First Name_Your Last Name_CSUSA_Oct.xls*  – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can reference  them as needed to compile the master order. I want your name in the  filename – no smart-alecky baloney. You know what I mean! :tongue:

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I  will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in  spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very  specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## fitty (Oct 2, 2013)

Count me in for at least 10


----------



## Teeball (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm in and will take at least 10 kits. Thank You


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm in 10 or more kits.  PM sent.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 2, 2013)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits

Thanks for putting this together

Mike


----------



## SteveG (Oct 2, 2013)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.
The work you are about to do on this buy is really appreciated.
Steve Guzy


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 2, 2013)

In for at least ten kits.


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 2, 2013)

&ldquo;I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.&rdquo;

Awesome! I'm excited. Thanks!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 2, 2013)

I count 7 so far.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 2, 2013)

I am in.

Harry


----------



## vanngo5d (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm in for at least 10


----------



## Katsin (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in 10 or more kits. PM sent.


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 3, 2013)

“I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.”
Thanks


----------



## Silverado (Oct 3, 2013)

Please count me in for at least 10 kits.

Thanks Shawn for taking this Group Buy on.


----------



## rkimery (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in!!


----------



## chrisk (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in for at least 10 kits.
Thank you Shawn.


----------



## rkimery (Oct 3, 2013)

rkimery said:


> I'm in!!



For over 10 kits, oops! :redface:


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 3, 2013)

I would like to be in ...


----------



## healeydays (Oct 3, 2013)

I would be in for at least 10 kits


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 3, 2013)

Me too....   at least 10 kits


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in for at least 10 kits.  PM Sent


----------



## longbeard (Oct 3, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## LL Woodworks (Oct 3, 2013)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits


----------



## Bean_Counter (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd like to get in if any more spots available. Will send pm after work


----------



## tdsmart (Oct 3, 2013)

Shawn, I would like to participate for at least 10.


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 3, 2013)

I would be in for 10 or more kits if there is room available.  Darrell Eisner  Scotian12


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 3, 2013)

Please send me a PM - once I receive your PM and respond to it, you are officially in the buy.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 3, 2013)

All participants:

*when you download the spreadsheet -** other than the numbers of each item you want to order... DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING - it will screw up the entire system if you do.*


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in if there's room for one more....


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 3, 2013)

I am in for at least 10


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Oct 3, 2013)

Would like to be in for 10 if there is room.


----------



## wizard (Oct 3, 2013)

I would like to participate if there is still room. Would be in for 10 +


----------



## avbill (Oct 3, 2013)

if there room count me in 10+


----------



## sdoerr (Oct 3, 2013)

Count me in.  I know I will take at least 10.

Shawn, thanks for putting this together.
Steve


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 3, 2013)

well, this kinda "blew up" overnight.

due to overwhelming response (30 participants) - I'm going to close this for now.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 3, 2013)

All participants - 

when you email your order to me, please tell me either "I want insurance" or "I do not want insurance." 

I have to calculate that separately and send you a revised total.

thanks!


----------



## Monty (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't worry if you didn't get in on this buy. I can tell you there will be another the first of November.


----------



## rkimery (Oct 3, 2013)

*This month's buy*

I'll probably be in that one too Monte, but typically my best month IS November and I need the kits before then to make them up.  This is why I jumped on this October buy.
Randy
P.S. Let me know on that one!
-----------------------------------------------------------------


Monty said:


> Don't worry if you didn't get in on this buy. I can tell you there will be another the first of November.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Oct 3, 2013)

I just saw this for the first time, and I would really love to participate if at all possible. 10 kits is not a problem

mtgrizzly52
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## jsolie (Oct 3, 2013)

rats!  missed it by not checking last night...  If any openings appear, I'm good for at least 10 kits, probably more.


----------



## killer-beez (Oct 3, 2013)

I lost count of how many are in but if there is room I would be in for at lease 10.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 3, 2013)

Monty said:


> Don't worry if you didn't get in on this buy. I can tell you there will be another the first of November.


 
Hey Monty to clarify and thanks for the heads up as well, will it be a CSUSA buy in November? If so I will hold onto the spreadsheet for a guide to be ready for it


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, Monty told me he was planning an early November CSUSA buy.

Please DO NOT hold on to this spreadsheet for the next buy. I've been informed there is a set of tubes not on the sheet, prices may change, etc. Plus - I'm going to tweak a few things before I pass it on to Monty.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks and you got it. I'm in on the November buy thanks for handling this one


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 3, 2013)

just in case anyone is wondering - there are officially 31 people in this buy

I have received 12 of the 31 orders.

totals so far: 285 kits, 11 bushing sets, and 61 tube sets have been ordered.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello people - I've been out all day (visited our very own Wizard, and then went and cut up a bunch of pecan logs) - so I'm catching up on entering the orders that came in while I was out.

As of right now - the following people are "in" the buy - but have not submitted their order:
avbill
Bean_Counter
Dan Masshardt
JD Combs Jr
mg_dryer
PSNCO
silverado 
SteveG
vanngo5

*If your name is above and you have submitted an order, please let me know! If you changed your mind and need to leave the buy - please let me know as I have several that would like to take your place!*

The following have submitted orders and I am awaiting payment:
chrisn
healeydays
hjdiamond2
jsolie
keithbyrd
longbeard
RDH79
wizard

I believe I have sent totals to everyone above.* If your name is above and you have not received a final total from me - please let me know.*

thanks all!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 8, 2013)

All payments are in, the order has been placed. I wasn't able to get it in first thing this morning as intended, but I did get it in before the shipping deadline for today.

they say I should have it by Monday at the latest.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you Shawn for the update, your time and effort.


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Just out of curiosity, do you mind sharing some stats about this buy? How many products, total cost, etc. Just curious!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 8, 2013)

off the top of my head, 741 pen kits, + assorted bushing sets and tubes

total after discount was $8200-ish

and I've got another 100 kit order I'll need to place with them next week for a commission I'm getting firmed up this week. I couldn't nail a price down before I placed the order today so I went ahead without it.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 8, 2013)

pen kits, what pen kits? I'm going to the Bahamas!

:biggrin:


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 9, 2013)

Just go down to the ship channel - it is almost the same and easier to get to   Plus by Monday you will want to go home.

Harry


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 13, 2013)

next time I volunteer to conduct a group buy for this many people - someone remind me to have my head examined!

:biggrin:

I'm sorting packages, counting and re-counting...and I have pen kits left over! 

since tomorrow is a holiday (but I still have to work) - my goal is to have everyone's package in the mail on Tuesday.


----------



## rkimery (Oct 13, 2013)

I might be interested if kits are in fact left over.  Let me know the kits.
Randy





The Penguin said:


> next time I volunteer to conduct a group buy for this many people - someone remind me to have my head examined!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 13, 2013)

that's why I'm double checking EVERY order.

I also think CSUSA might have shorted me a few kits. I was up very late last night sorting, so it could be an "in-house" error. :biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 14, 2013)

Good morning all - I figured out my sorting errors last night - and it just figures out of 30+ orders, I found the error in the last few that I re-checked. 

everyone is boxed up, tonight I'll tape them closed, print labels and drop at the post office tomorrow morning.


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the work.  I can't imagine sorting through close to 1000 items and getting them all in the correct piles.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 14, 2013)

kovalcik said:


> Thanks for all the work.  I can't imagine sorting through close to 1000 items and getting them all in the correct piles.


please refer to above post about having my head examined.

:tongue:


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 14, 2013)

Shawn...Its Thanksgiving day up here in Canada. i am very thankful for your attention to detail in this order, your promptness in getting it package up and your willingness to take on such a daunting task.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update Shawn


----------



## Bean_Counter (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Shawn that's allot of work


----------



## rkimery (Oct 15, 2013)

Shawn, Thanks!


----------



## chrisk (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Shawn for all your work on this. If there is any refund due on shipping like you were talking about at the beginning of the group buy please do not refund mine, keep it you have earned it. 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## healeydays (Oct 15, 2013)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Thanks Shawn for all your work on this. If there is any refund due on shipping like you were talking about at the beginning of the group buy please do not refund mine, keep it you have earned it.
> 
> Thanks, Mike



Same here...


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for all your work on this Shawn!  Greatly appreciated.

Harry


----------



## sdoerr (Oct 15, 2013)

Shawn, what a job.  Thanks for all of your hard work, time and energy to make this happen.  You're my hero:-D


----------



## Bean_Counter (Oct 15, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Indiana_Parrothead said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Shawn for all your work on this. If there is any refund due on shipping like you were talking about at the beginning of the group buy please do not refund mine, keep it you have earned it.
> ...


 
Same for me as well


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 15, 2013)

everyone's packages were dropped at the PO this morning except for Scotian12. 

almost all packages were sent using Regional Rate boxes, and I think all will arrive on Thursday or Friday. SteveG may be the exception since his goes to Hawaii.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 15, 2013)

Shawn,
Thank you very much - I appreciate your willingness to work on this and provide a perk to others!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you Shawn for your willingness to do this.


----------



## mvande21 (Oct 15, 2013)

Am I too late for this group buy??
If not, I am interested


----------



## longbeard (Oct 15, 2013)

Yep, a little too late, but if you keep watching the group buy forum, should be another early november 




mvande21 said:


> Am I too late for this group buy??
> If not, I am interested


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 15, 2013)

We've already exchanged messages regarding shipping refund - just want you to know I'm still not losing any sleep over it....


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Oct 17, 2013)

Shawn, got my shipment.  Many thanks for your efforts.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 17, 2013)

Tracking says "Delivered"  

It's gonna be a long rest of the day until I get home and open the mail.

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 17, 2013)

I just received mine today.  Just in time to slap a zen kit on this sucker.  

Thanks for the work.


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 17, 2013)

Got mine today! Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 17, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I just received mine today.  Just in time to slap a zen kit on this sucker.
> 
> Thanks for the work.


I like that, what is it?


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 17, 2013)

Rwceived....can you forward a copy of my sheet....I need to figure out what 2 of the unmarked pens are and my memory has failed to provide an answer.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 17, 2013)

yeah, unfortunately with a group purchase, very few of the packages are marked with product numbers. They put 10 in a bag and slap a label on the outside. I had forgotten about that. 

makes it kinda "sporty" when it comes time for sorting. :biggrin:

I think you ordered 2 presidential pens...but I'll hop over to gmail and send you a copy of your order.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you kindly. Actually the two I couldn't identify were a Gentleman Rollerball in GTn and a Jr Gent 2 FP in 10K gold.  At any rate the package arrived safely and everything was there just as ordered.


----------



## Teeball (Oct 17, 2013)

Shawn received mine today. You did a great job on this buy and I thank you. :good:


----------



## fitty (Oct 17, 2013)

Received mine today as well! Thank you! Now were is my stash of Hills Weeping Fig when I need it.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you Shawn for your efforts and time.
Mine arrived today


----------



## Bean_Counter (Oct 17, 2013)

Shawn received mine as well and everything was accounted for. Thanks again for your hard work and a smooth group buy. This was my first and was truly an easy one..

Thanks again


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 17, 2013)

My box arrived today.  Everything present and accounted for.

Great job on the buy.  It was really well run.

Thanks

I feel a bug coming on.  I think I need to call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 18, 2013)

I received mine today. Thank you for your effort!


----------



## healeydays (Oct 18, 2013)

I got my box of goodies and am preparing to make the 1st one this weekend.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Shawn!:good:


----------



## Katsin (Oct 19, 2013)

I received mine yesterday. All accounted for. Thank you for running a very efficient group buy!


----------



## SteveG (Oct 19, 2013)

*YOU Da MAN*

Shawn, you are hereby nominated to run all CSUSA Group Buy efforts! Superb job.  My order arrived just as ordered. Thanks too many!!!:good:

Steve


----------



## Teeball (Oct 20, 2013)

I second that motion.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 20, 2013)

Just realized I forgot to post here... package arrived safe and sound and everything present and accounted for!  Thanks again Shawn for all your hard work!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 21, 2013)

Refunds for overpayments going out in a few minutes. 

thanks all!


----------



## rkimery (Oct 21, 2013)

No, thank you!


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 21, 2013)

*THANK YOU!!*

Got mine A big THANK YOU!!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 21, 2013)

Your effort is very much appriciated.


----------



## Teeball (Oct 21, 2013)

Shawn you are a class act.  When is the next buy. :good:


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 21, 2013)

Refund received....


----------



## tdsmart (Oct 21, 2013)

Shawn, thanks very much.  Again, wonderful job putting this all together and following it through.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks again, Shawn!  I've been involved with group buys on different forums over the years, and this was probably the best operating one I've encountered.


----------



## vanngo5d (Oct 21, 2013)

Received mine, That was probably another huge job,
Thanks again,


----------



## sdoerr (Oct 21, 2013)

Shawn, thanks for all of your work on this.  Mine came last week while I was out-of-town.  Everything seems to be just as I ordered.  Fantasitc job!!!!
Steve


----------



## chrisk (Oct 22, 2013)

Received my SFRB today. Thanks a lot Shawn.

For the first time, the USPS website gave me tracking details for a SFRB. Not related to this group buy but, a First Class Mail International package, delivered at the same time, had the same kind of tracking details. These are real inovations for USPS overseas shipping, at least for economic (uninsured) shipping alternatives.

Hope this helps.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 1, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Yep, a little too late, but if you keep watching the group buy forum, should be another early november
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a November one coming up?


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 2, 2013)

Contact Monty - he said he would be doing one.


----------



## Monty (Nov 2, 2013)

I'll be contacting CSUSA on Monday to verify kit availibity. Watch for a new thread.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 2, 2013)

Monty said:


> I'll be contacting CSUSA on Monday to verify kit availibity. Watch for a new thread.


 
WooHoooo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm closing this thread so no one gets confused about the correct thread.


----------

